# Devilbiss GB5000 generator wheel kit



## chick (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a Devilbiss GB5000 generator, and need a wheel kit for it. Porter Cable bought them out, and it does not appear that the wheel kits are offered any longer, but I know that someone, somewhere, still has a few of these wheel kits. I really don't want to build this stuff. Anyone know where I might find what I need? Thanks!


----------



## chick (Aug 29, 2012)

*Honda EG2200X Generator*

I picked up a Honda EG2200X generator. It is older unit, but looks brand new. Does anyone know what the fuel consumption of this unit is? Honda does not have any numbers for this. Thanks!


----------



## redstargenerator (Jul 28, 2012)

Well, the easiest and the best way to get Devilbliss GB5000 generator wheel kit is to search it online on internet. I am sure that you can easily get one at cheap rates.


----------

